# Selling Custom Interior for 63 Impala



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

Selling my entire custom interior for a 1963 Impala.....
Front and Back Seat Covers,
Front and Rear Door panels,
Arm Rest Pad and Base,
Rear arm rest cover,
Package Tray, 
Sail Panels,
Headliner,
Visors,
Carpet,
Kick panels, 
Windlace, 
and the material that came off the whole dash....... Still in good condition...PM me for more details......


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

Just leave it in there . Looks good.


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

19jaquez84 said:


> Just leave it in there . Looks good.


Thanks homie but I think it's time for a change. Had it like this for a few yrs now.


----------



## Ciscos63ht (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

TTT:biggrin:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## senossc (Oct 31, 2012)

:dunno:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

i can sit and stare at it a few mo yrs then lmao! i say keep it but ttt good luc


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

erb hancocc said:


> i can sit and stare at it a few mo yrs then lmao! i say keep it but ttt good luc


Thanks homie. I don't mind looking at it, but time for a change.


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

good luck on the sale


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> good luck on the sale


Thanks homie.


----------



## spcmata (Oct 1, 2008)

Pm price


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

spcmata said:


> Pm price


PM Sent


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 87montecarlo (Sep 14, 2002)

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

could you pm me with the price please?


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

lincolnlowrider76 said:


> could you pm me with the price please?


PM Sent


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

lincolnlowrider76 said:


> could you pm me with the price please?


Did u get my PM


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

Tat2Izzy79 said:


> Thanks homie but I think it's time for a change. Had it like this for a few yrs now.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Mufdvr762 (Apr 30, 2013)

. how much for the interior


----------



## lowchicago (May 17, 2013)

can you pm me price? thanks


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

Mufdvr762 said:


> . how much for the interior


PM Sent


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

lowchicago said:


> can you pm me price? thanks


PM Sent


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

SOLD!!!!!!


----------

